# SAE weight of Bar and Chain oil??



## Upidstay (Nov 22, 2010)

What is the SAE weight of bar and chain oil? I saw a case of quarts of Champion brand bar oil, and it said SAE 30 on it. Is Bar oil just 30 weight? If so, why not just go to Wal Mart and pay $1.29 for a quart instead of $5 for bar oil???


----------



## mtngun (Nov 22, 2010)

Bar oil may be either 20W or 30W. 20W is preferable for cold weather.

Bar oil has tackifiers that motor oil lacks. 

In my part of the world, bar oil costs less than motor oil.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 22, 2010)

Upidstay said:


> If so, why not just go to Wal Mart and pay $1.29 for a quart instead of $5 for bar oil???



You may want to check your price points again. I buy my bar oil at Tractor Supply for $6.00 a gallon when it comes on sale, I doubt that you are finding quality motor oil for $1.50 a quart at Wally World.

If price is a concern, why buy new motor oil? Just screen your used oil with pantyhose and use that....


----------



## yooper (Nov 22, 2010)

Guido Salvage said:


> If price is a concern, why buy new motor oil? Just screen your used oil with pantyhose and use that....



dont be silly, used oil makes great fire starter!


----------



## heimannm (Nov 22, 2010)

The "weight" of bar oil is really all over the place, depends on the brand and the type.

I have several gallons of Quaker State and Menard's brand that are more like 5W or 10W, I save those for cutting in really cold weather.

My first choice is the stuff you get at a Do-It brand hardware store, summer blend is so thick you have to cut it with a knife, winter blend will pour at -10° F but you better stop before it's full because the oil will not stop pouring instantly. I like the way you can really see the strings off either of those blends.

I have tried both Husqvarna and Polan branded gallons but I thought they were pretty thin as well. One of them, don't remember which right now, must have had a lot of molybdenum disulfide (sp?) because you could really smell the sulphur in it. 

Mark


----------



## Orange Hill (Nov 22, 2010)

I too bought a few gallons of Tractor Supply oil when it was on sale. I find it to be too thin and flings off too easily. Cutting dry wood with it my bars get hot and the chains get pitch build up. I decided it is better to use Motion Lotion, Husky or Stihl oils. It costs more, but is less work on cleaning the chains. I will have to keep an eye out for the Do-It stuff and give that a try.


----------



## yooper (Nov 22, 2010)

Orange Hill said:


> but is less work on cleaning the chains. .



 you clean your chains?


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 22, 2010)

*BLACK FRIDAY* TSC bar and chain oil sale $6 Get excited forget about flat screen tvs and stupid crap like that...let your cad bleed through...*GET PUMPED*

Most of them you see are SAE 30 W


----------



## SawNovice (Jan 3, 2012)

*Using used motor oil--*

If you do decide to use used motor oil, make sure to filter it VERY well. I've had to clean out a fair few clogged oiler ports because of sediment and debris from using used motor oil.

I find Poulan Pro bar and chain oil works well in most weather, myself... it's a bit on the thin side, but I haven't had problems with it. Also, it works great in the cold.


----------



## Somesawguy (Jan 3, 2012)

The Tractor Supply Bar Oil is very thick at colder temperatures. That being said, I haven't had any trouble with it in my 024 or 290. They are probably all about the same once the saw warms up, but some saws are better at oiling than others. My 290 is pretty stingy with the oil even with the adjuster all the way up. The 024 practically seeps oil. Oh wait, it does that too. :hmm3grin2orange:

My dad has always used new 10W-30 in his saws. His bars would last forever, but he had a shop sharpen his chains. They didn't last too long before getting "sharpened" to death.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 3, 2012)

I used to purchase 10W 30W and 40W and use according to the outside temperature, but then simplified my life and use mostly 30W, which can be warmed in the cab or diluted with diesel in cold temps


----------



## wyk (Jan 3, 2012)

My 7-10 states SAE 30 on the oil cap. I have been using 5-20 with good results in the 'cold'(40*)).


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 3, 2012)

I cut my thick & stringy with ATF in real cold weather. Seems to work OK. Too chicken to use the used motor oil but plenty of people around here do it.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 4, 2012)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Too chicken to use the used motor oil but plenty of people around here do it.



I learned my lesson on that early on in the 1970's. Used recycled oil in a Poulan 361 and ended up gumming up the oiler. Filtering may help, but even being a CASO (*C*heap *A*** *S*aw *O*wner) I spring for bar oil these days.

Back in the 1980's I used to do some cutting with a fellow that worked for AT&T. He used to get some type of oil from work that they used in equipment at at microwave tower that he ran in his saws. It was a bit too thin for me, but seemed to work for him.


----------



## cheeves (Jan 4, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> You may want to check your price points again. I buy my bar oil at Tractor Supply for $6.00 a gallon when it comes on sale, I doubt that you are finding quality motor oil for $1.50 a quart at Wally World.
> 
> If price is a concern, why buy new motor oil? Just screen your used oil with pantyhose and use that....



When I lived in Ohio had a friend that used to get gallons of gear oil and kerosene from the mine he worked in. Used to mix that. Sometimes got fancy and put some STP in it for flavoring! He is still a Buddy. We won the Moundsville Open Tennis Tournament together back in '85.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 4, 2012)

Upidstay said:


> What is the SAE weight of bar and chain oil? I saw a case of quarts of Champion brand bar oil, and it said SAE 30 on it. Is Bar oil just 30 weight? If so, why not just go to Wal Mart and pay $1.29 for a quart instead of $5 for bar oil???



Because $5 for bar oil is cheaper than $1.29 per quart.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 4, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> Because $5 for bar oil is cheaper than $1.29 per quart.



And they throw in the tackifiers for free......(and please tell me where you are finding virgin oil for $1.29 a quart that is not paraffin based).


----------



## gmax (Jan 4, 2012)

In my part of the world motor oil is 1/3 of the price of bar oil, I've been using it for about 6 months without any problems.
Although I wouldn't use any used filthy smelly motor oil


----------

